# Problem: netbeans 6.5 und webanwendung



## ernst (8. Aug 2009)

Hallo allerseits,
1)
Mit xampp und netbeans kann auf mysql-Datenbanken zugreifen.
Das klappt jetzt (mit eurer Hilfe).

2)
um ein bißchen mit Webanwendungen zu experimentieren, will ich folgendes machen:
Mit xamp den Apache-Sever und den MySql-Server starten.
Dann mit Netbeans 6.5 ein Projekt erzeugen, mit dem ich z.B. ein Servlet erzeugen kann, das dann über ein Formular aufgerufen wird.
(später soll dieses Servlet dann noch auf eine Datenbank zugreifen).
Mein Problem ist, wie ich das mit netbeans 6,5 machen kann.
Mit file --> new projekt --> Java Web --> Projektname angeben und Librarie Ordner --> Server wählen.
Man kann zwar z..B. Glassfish, Toncat 5.0, Tomcat 5.5, Tomcat 6.0 wählen, doch ist hier nirgends der xampp aufgelistet.

Frage:
Wie kann ich den xampp auswählen?

mfg
Ernst


----------



## maki (8. Aug 2009)

XAMPP ist doch kein "Server".. 

XAMPP hättest du dir auch sparen können, was du brauchst ist ein Tomcat, und (vielleicht) MySQL, fertig.

Neben einem JDK und einer IDE natürlich.


----------



## ernst (8. Aug 2009)

maki hat gesagt.:


> XAMPP ist doch kein "Server"..
> 
> XAMPP hättest du dir auch sparen können, was du brauchst ist ein Tomcat, und (vielleicht) MySQL, fertig.
> 
> Neben einem JDK und einer IDE natürlich.



Danke für deine Antwort.
1) Beim Erstellen des Projekts kann ich z.B. auch glassfish auswählen.
Was soll ich wählen? Tomcat oder glassfish?
a) Mit welchem Server kann ich einfacher auf meine MySql-Datenbank zugreifen?
b) Was ist einfacher zu konfigurieren ? (ich muss ja bei Benutzung von tomcat die web.xml anpassen und auf das tomcat-Verzeichnis kopieren.
Ausserdem muss - falls nicht localhost verwendet wird, sondern eine echte Internetadresse - ja auch etwas umkonfiguriert werden)

2) Verständnisfragen:
a) Du schreibst : " und (vielleicht) MySQL".
Warum brauch ich vielleicht MySql?
Ich brauche doch unbedingt MySql. Wie soll ich sonst auf die MySql-Datenbank zugreifen?

b)
glassfish ist ein Application Server mit integriertem Webserver.
Ist das richtig?

c) Wenn ich mit Netbeans 6.5 unter Verwendung von xampp auf eine MySql-Datenbank zugreife, muss ich im xampp-Control-Panel
sowohl den MySql-Server als auch den Apache-Server starten.
Warum genügt es, nicht nur den MySql-Server zu starten?

mfg
Ernst


----------



## maki (8. Aug 2009)

> ) Beim Erstellen des Projekts kann ich z.B. auch glassfish auswählen.
> Was soll ich wählen? Tomcat oder glassfish?


Was hast du denn instaliert? 
Tomcat oder Glassfish? XAMPP bringt weder noch mit sich...



> a) Mit welchem Server kann ich einfacher auf meine MySql-Datenbank zugreifen?


Macht keinen Unterschied.



> b) Was ist einfacher zu konfigurieren ? (ich muss ja bei Benutzung von tomcat die web.xml anpassen und auf das tomcat-Verzeichnis kopieren.
> Ausserdem muss - falls nicht localhost verwendet wird, sondern eine echte Internetadresse - ja auch etwas umkonfiguriert werden)


Nun, GlassFish ist ein vollvertiger JEE Server, das ist von Natur aus etwas komplexer als ein reiner  Servletcontainer.



> 2) Verständnisfragen:
> a) Du schreibst : " und (vielleicht) MySQL".
> Warum brauch ich vielleicht MySql?
> Ich brauche doch unbedingt MySql. Wie soll ich sonst auf die MySql-Datenbank zugreifen?


Nun ja, wenn du unbedingt MySQL brauchst, dann brauchst du eben MySQL.
Ich wollte eigentlich darauf hinaus, ob es denn unbedingt MySQL sein muss, gibt viele freie  embedabble DBs für Java, JavaDB/Derby/H2, HSQLDB,... diese müssen auch erst installiert werden.



> b)
> glassfish ist ein Application Server mit integriertem Webserver.
> Ist das richtig?


Wenn du mit Webserver einen Servletcontainer meinst, dann ja.



> Wenn ich mit Netbeans 6.5 unter Verwendung von xampp auf eine MySql-Datenbank zugreife, muss ich im xampp-Control-Panel
> sowohl den MySql-Server als auch den Apache-Server starten.
> Warum genügt es, nicht nur den MySql-Server zu starten?


XAMPP nutzt dir nix für Java WebApps, ausser vielleicht MySQL, aonsonsten nicht 

Kann es sein dass du etwas verwechselst?
Mir ist immer noch nicht klar warum du XAMPP und Netbeans(bzw. Jav WebApps) in einem Satz schreibst, haben nix miteinander zu tun..


----------



## ernst (8. Aug 2009)

1)
"Was hast du denn instaliert?
Tomcat oder Glassfish? XAMPP bringt weder noch mit sich..."
Das bedeutet, dass ich - wenn ich netbeans 6.5 installiert habe - xampp nicht verwenden kann, um eine webapplication zu machen.
Da ich xampp bei netbeans 6.5 verwenden kann, um auf mysql-Datenbanken zuzugreifen, dachte ich, dass man viellecht auch xampp für webapplications verwenden kann.
Das scheint aber nicht der Fall zu sein. 
Ist das richtig?

2)
Wenn ich mit Netbeans 6.5 unter Verwendung von xampp auf eine MySql-Datenbank zugreife, muss ich im xampp-Control-Panel
sowohl den MySql-Server als auch den Apache-Server starten.
Warum genügt es, nicht _nur_ den MySql-Server zu starten?

3) 
Deswegen werde ich es mal mit dem tomcat versuchen.


mfg
Ernst


----------



## mvitz (8. Aug 2009)

zu 1) Richtig 

zu 2) Eigentlich nicht, ich brauche bei mir für so etwas nur den MySQL Server starten ohne den Apache

zu 3) Genau das solltest du


----------



## ernst (8. Aug 2009)

habi55 hat gesagt.:


> zu 1) Richtig
> 
> zu 2) Eigentlich nicht, ich brauche bei mir für so etwas nur den MySQL Server starten ohne den Apache
> 
> zu 3) Genau das solltest du



Um so eine Webapplication zu erzeugen, habe ich die Anleitung: 
Introduction to Developing Web Applications - NetBeans IDE 6.7 Tutorial
benutzt.

Alles funktioniert so weit, bis ich (nachdem ich F6 mache und das Programm starte) 
User Name:
Passwort:
eingeben muss.
Ich habe root als Username benutzt und bei Passwort gar nichts.
Wenn ich den Username und das Passwort eingebe, kommt immer wieder das gleiche Fenster, d.h. ich muss nochmals den Username und das Passwort eingeben.
Mit tools --> servers --> tomcat 5.5
kann ich den Username und das Passwort ändern, doch es geschieht immer wieder das gleiche:
Ich bekomme das gleiche Fenster, in dem ich nochmals Username und das Passwort eingeben muss.
Was habe ich falsch gmacht?

mfg
Ernst


----------

